# This week I find myself in Liverpool



## bellaozzydog (Nov 27, 2022)

I find myself in Liverpool on a course for a week

First time ever

Based near Baltic triangle and course in basically on the river (Brunswick)

City life is all a bit fast and furious for me.

Working 0900-1500 daily rest of the time just kicking my heels

Any recommendations for shit to do gratefully received

Leaving Saturday


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2022)

Tate Liverpool? Or go and have a look at the cathedrals. You could also pop over to the Wirral and go and wander around Port Sunlight.

Also can highly recommend Liverpool museum and library. The museum has odd things like mummies and the library is an amazing building.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2022)

See the scene of national action's humiliation at lime street station


----------



## izz (Nov 27, 2022)

Liverpool, the city of my birth, has an absolute fuckton of things to do, museums, art galleries, concerts, plays, often lots of street theatre and art as well. It's traditional to use the ;ferry cross the mersey', one can stay on for a return trip. You're near the three graces down at the pier head, all worth a good mooch. Keep y'hand on y'wallet though, there are some willing to deprive you of it. There's the cavern area if Beatles work for you, your course is also near the yellow submarine on the dock. The smuggler's cove on the albert dock was very good for food when I was last there. I would avoid Liverpool One, the newish shopping/eating area in town, if you don't like too many people etc. What interests you ?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 27, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> I find myself in Liverpool on a course for a week
> 
> First time ever
> 
> ...



If you get a sunny day, go to the RC cathedral. The stained glass in the lantern is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 27, 2022)

I’ve always wanted to visit the Western Approaches museum (think that’s the name)


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 27, 2022)

Liverpool is very compact, it's an easy city to wander around, plenty to do whatever you're into and lots of cafes if you just wanted to hang out. I'd also get on the train to Crosby and see Gormley's Another Place.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 27, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> . I'd also get on the train to Crosby and see Gormley's Another Place.



Probably amazing to be there at sunset I would think


----------



## Callie (Nov 27, 2022)

Aigburth for food n drinks. The Little Taproom on Aigburth Road is a good place to plonk yourself down for a few pints


----------



## Supine (Nov 27, 2022)

Get down the beach and see the statues in the sand. They look cool and not many people around.


----------



## Riklet (Nov 27, 2022)

The Ship and Mitre is a cracking pub.

Chinatown good for food and exploring.

I really rate the Kazimier gardens for evening music and having a beer.

I enjoyed the Walker art gallery (lots of museums there and there's regularly interesting exhibitions on, including about slavery due to the history of the city.

Get a box of chicken and a can of coke in a southern accent


----------



## izz (Nov 27, 2022)

Riklet said:


> The Ship and Mitre is a cracking pub.
> 
> Chinatown good for food and exploring.
> 
> ...


Waaaaaay back in the day, the chef of the Kaz was my landlord 😃


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 27, 2022)

Shrek the Musical starts at the Empire on Thursday!


----------



## Pingety Pong (Nov 28, 2022)

Take the lift up to the tower of the Anglican cathedral. Very nice views from up there!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 28, 2022)

The Baltic Fleet pub. Had many a cracking night in there after working at the arena.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 28, 2022)

0900-1600 days so got time for good stuff thanks for the suggestions

ETA 0930-1400 more like it!!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 28, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> 0900-1600 days so got time for good stuff thanks for the suggestions
> 
> ETA 0930-1400 more like it!!



I took partial retirement, went down to Mon - Thurs 09:00 - 14:00.

When I reviewed how many cases I had handled in the first month of partial retirement vs a full month, my cases per hour worked had risen by nearly 10%.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 28, 2022)

Baltic Fleet pub
Start easy


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2022)

Great little pub that. My mates frequent it, one used to be the chef in there. 

Have you been to the slavery museum yet?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 28, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Great little pub that. My mates frequent it, one used to be the chef in there.
> 
> Have you been to the slavery museum yet?


I’ve not finished my pint yet


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 28, 2022)

A solid 9/10 for the pissers in the Baltic Fleet


----------



## souljacker (Nov 28, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> A solid 9/10 for the pissers in the Baltic Fleet



If you are checking out scouse pub toilets, you have to go to the Philharmonic.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 28, 2022)

souljacker said:


> If you are checking out scouse pub toilets, you have to go to the Philharmonic.


Furiously Google’s


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> I’ve not finished my pint yet


WHY DO YOU NOT CARE ABOUT SLAVERY?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 28, 2022)

Sue said:


> WHY DO YOU NOT CARE ABOUT SLAVERY?


I can book in slavery on Thursday but I’ve got to get through Stan Boardman at the comedy club on Wednesday night


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> I can book in slavery on Thursday but I’ve got to get through Stan Boardman at the comedy club on Wednesday night


I'm amazed he's still alive. Let's hope his 'comedy' has moved into this century...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 28, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> A solid 9/10 for the pissers in the Baltic Fleet



Dread to think how noisy they must be - like pissing into a tin bath.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 28, 2022)

Sue said:


> I'm amazed he's still alive. Let's hope his 'comedy' has moved into this century...


I’m expecting it to be potentially challenging but it was the most fucking scouse thing I could find to do this week

After checking the heads out at “The Phil”


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 28, 2022)

“The Phil ornate pissers”

Done it mate


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2022)

I'd rather punch myself in the tits repeatedly than watch Stan Boardman.


----------



## izz (Nov 28, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> “The Phil ornate pissers”
> 
> Done it mate



Top notch reportage old bean, this is fun, we could have you running around like a mad thing 😃


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 28, 2022)

Not to see see Stan Boardman though.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 28, 2022)

The Zutons Museum and walking tour...


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 28, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> Not to see see Stan Boardman though.


Have faith. Society creeps forward in even the most unlikely back alleyways

If he’s an insufferable cunt I’ll call it out and wrestle the bouncers


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Have faith. Society creeps forward in even the most unlikely back alleyways
> 
> If he’s an insufferable cunt I’ll call it out and wrestle the bouncers


A few years ago, a friend got free tickets to see Jackie Mason. His jokes hadn't moved on (he was literally making jokes about the Six-Day War) and neither had his attitudes (lots of sexist/homophobic/anti-Palestinian jokes). We walked but he was really going down a storm with the audience.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 28, 2022)

8ball said:


> The Zutons Museum and walking tour...


There's a Zutons museum?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 28, 2022)

Maggot said:


> There's a Zutons museum?





Spoiler



I thought we were all avoiding the B-word, but on looking closer I see izz has already broken the Omerta.


----------



## izz (Nov 28, 2022)

8ball said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were all avoiding the B-word, but on looking closer I see izz has already broken the Omerta.




Impossible to avoid I'm afraid, and let's face it, Bella's been there long enough to have had heard a goodly percentage of the catalogue, whether willingly or otherwise


----------



## souljacker (Nov 28, 2022)

There is a La's museum. There are loads of exhibits, but you'll only recognise one.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 28, 2022)

Back ala accom no danger engaged 

No scouse music will be celebrated this week

Onwards and upwards tuesday awaits


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 28, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> A solid 9/10 for the pissers in the Baltic Fleet



Hopefully they don't drain into barrels in the cellar.


----------



## Ming (Nov 29, 2022)

Wood street is pretty cool. Real ale pub called The Swan is on it (if you like real ale/rock music jukebox). Also FACT (cinema/art gallery) is on it and when you’ve had enough of ale and culture and fancy some scran Chinatown is at the top of it. One other suggestion. The Egg vegetarian cafe for great food and occasional candle lit poetry nights.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 29, 2022)

Both Cathedrals are majestic inside and out. If a short stay, do that.


----------



## izz (Nov 29, 2022)

And where did today take you bellaozzydog ? Or did you have a quiet night in ?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

And how was the Atomic Kitten museum and nature trail?


----------



## Ming (Nov 30, 2022)

One other suggestion. News From Nowhere On Bold Street. Workers coop bookstore. Was my go to place growing up for radical political reading. Been going since 1974.


----------



## izz (Nov 30, 2022)

Ming said:


> One other suggestion. News From Nowhere On Bold Street. Workers coop bookstore. Was my go to place growing up for radical political reading. Been going since 1974.


Blimey I'm surprised that's still going 😊 pleased though 😊


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm desperate to know how Boardman is


----------



## Infidel Castro (Nov 30, 2022)

Ming said:


> One other suggestion. News From Nowhere On Bold Street. Workers coop bookstore. Was my go to place growing up for radical political reading. Been going since 1974.


Café Tabac is also on Bold St. Lovely little place for a beer. They do food though I never did try it. Maray is great for food, Med stuff, and threads one on Bold St and another on the Albert Dock. The pub next to the Albert Dock one is nice. We go to Liverpool once a year to see cousins and a friend. Love the city.


----------



## Ming (Nov 30, 2022)

izz said:


> Blimey I'm surprised that's still going 😊 pleased though 😊


Got my first Chomsky from them. Rocked my world.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 30, 2022)

Is the Crack (pub) still going? Been decades since I lived nearby.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 30, 2022)

World Museum and the gallery next door are great.


----------



## izz (Nov 30, 2022)

Ming said:


> Got my first Chomsky from them. Rocked my world.


Yunno, I've never read any Chomsky, where should I start ?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> I'm desperate to know how Boardman is


How do you THINK he is?


----------



## Ming (Nov 30, 2022)

izz said:


> Yunno, I've never read any Chomsky, where should I start ?


Chomsky Reader for his early opposition to US foreign policy. 

Manufacturing Consent for his analysis of the media.


----------



## izz (Nov 30, 2022)

Ming said:


> Chomsky Reader for his early opposition to US foreign policy.
> 
> Manufacturing Consent for his analysis of the media.


Thank you kindly 😊


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 30, 2022)

sojourner said:


> How do you THINK he is?


Deep, thoughtful, full of apparent non-sequiturs that through the use of judicious callbacks suddenly resolve into a grand satire not only of post-war prejudicial sensibilities but of the medium of standup and wider performance as authentic protest?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Deep, thoughtful, full of apparent non-sequiturs that through the use of judicious callbacks suddenly resolve into a grand satire not only of post-war prejudicial sensibilities but of the medium of standup and wider performance as authentic protest?


I'll just pay to see you instead mate 😅


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 30, 2022)

izz said:


> And where did today take you bellaozzydog ? Or did you have a quiet night in ?


I had a quiet one, decided to nip out for a curry which cost me 48 quid with two pints of king fisher and sundries. Outrageous

Been thrown in the Mersey multiple times this morning and currently gargling on rum and coke auto-prescribed as a gastric antiseptic

I’m mulling over the Stan boardman thing, even scouse taxi drivers have been sucking their teeth when I mention it


----------



## izz (Nov 30, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Been thrown in the Mersey multiple times this morning and currently gargling on rum and coke auto-prescribed as a gastric antiseptic


Chilly ! Did you spot any condoms ? They used to be called Mersey Goldfish


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 30, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Baltic Fleet pub
> Start easy



One of the best in town for me and my after the game pub. They do a nice scran in there too. I was in there Sunday, would have bought you a pint IIOK. Only just seen the thread having been in town all last weekend myself.

Have one in the Dispensary on Renshaw Street, Dr Duncan's opposite St Georges Hall, Ma Edgertons just off Lime Street if old fashioned pubs are your thing. There's a nice little Speak-easy called Berry and Rye up near the Bombed Out Church if it's still going on the junction of Lease St and Renshaw Street.

Breakfast on the tables outside or in at Tabac (Bold Street) is worth it for the people watching and a proper sausage.

The Camp and Furnace is worth a visit at weekends, Depending what's on, as is the Love Lane Brewery which are both near where you're staying. The Baltic Market is worth a visit too before you go.

Shitloads of places to go but be sure to get down the dock for the museums if you haven't already

Drop me a PM next time you're up and I'll drag you out for a tour of the real dives.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 30, 2022)

izz said:


> Chilly ! Did you spot any condoms ? They used to be called Mersey Goldfish


Where I was there were boats with six foot trees growing out of them    Pretty unloved bits of various dockyards


----------



## izz (Nov 30, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Where I was there were boats with six foot trees growing out of them    Pretty unloved bits of various dockyards


I find it really strange, there are parts of the city where fucktons of money has been spent often right next to others that have remained unchanged for decades, if not longer.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 30, 2022)

izz said:


> I find it really strange, there are parts of the city where fucktons of money has been spent often right next to others that have remained unchanged for decades, if not longer.


Literally side by side

I kind of like it

I stare at unkempt real estate and windowless buildings and see loads of potential, but there is so much of it around that it’s already been exploited to it’s probable peak financial gain and there is still shit loads spare IYSWIM


----------



## izz (Nov 30, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Literally side by side
> 
> I kind of like it
> 
> I stare at unkempt real estate and windowless buildings and see loads of potential, but there is so much of it around that it’s already been exploited to it’s probable peak financial gain and there is still shit loads spare IYSWIM


I suspect at least some money-laundering


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 30, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Literally side by side
> 
> I kind of like it
> 
> I stare at unkempt real estate and windowless buildings and see loads of potential, but there is so much of it around that it’s already been exploited to it’s probable peak financial gain and there is still shit loads spare IYSWIM


Aye purely by fluke I found myself in a presidential suite in the Titanic last weekend and I had a walk around the Stanley docks where they're building the new football ground for deluded folk. There's still shitloads of old buildings around that area of the dock road but I sense things are on the change around there especially now they're getting a new train station. 

The Baltic triangle OTH has seen a great use of that sort of old dockland infrastructure from ordinary local start-up buisnesses. I think the thing with big old ports is there's enough of the stuff to go round.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 30, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Literally side by side
> 
> I kind of like it
> 
> I stare at unkempt real estate and windowless buildings and see loads of potential, but there is so much of it around that it’s already been exploited to it’s probable peak financial gain and there is still shit loads spare IYSWIM


ETA if you get the chance take a trip down Lark Lane


----------



## Ming (Dec 1, 2022)

izz said:


> I suspect at least some money-laundering


The cocky watchman owned quite a lot of property in the area (and got one of my dad’s old drinking mates banged up on drug smuggling charges of which he was completely innocent).


----------



## Ming (Dec 1, 2022)

izz said:


> Chilly ! Did you spot any condoms ? They used to be called Mersey Goldfish


In NYC they’re called Coney Island Whitefish.


----------



## Ming (Dec 1, 2022)

Ming said:


> The cocky watchman owned quite a lot of property in the area (and got one of my dad’s old drinking mates banged up on drug smuggling charges of which he was completely innocent).


Curtis Warren.


----------



## Ming (Dec 2, 2022)

izz said:


> Thank you kindly 😊


Try this interview with Zack De La Roche from RATM as an amuse bouche. 



This one is about his corporate  media analysis (and he manages to really piss off Andrew Marr…watch his face towards the end when he realizes he’s lost the argument).



There is a documentary (3hrs long) called Manufacturing Consent if you can find it. Very good watch.

Had the privilege of seeing speak twice (once at St Pauls on Kurdish human rights and once at Liverpool University in support of the dockers dispute).

He certainly had a huge influence on my politics.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 2, 2022)

I had another early night but not before I popped into the local Chinese takeaway threw caution to the wind and asked for one of what the locals have ……

I think they were taking the piss  



Egg fried rice and steak pie covered with curry sauce


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 18, 2022)

Couldn't find a general Liverpool chat thread so I hope you don't mind me leaving this here.
 Just found this great YouTube of the Liverpool RMT demo earlier this year. I really needed to hearthese speeches now - the sense of solidarity evident here cheered me up this morning.


----------

